# Congrats



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

The Spurs played phenomonal...Tim Duncan is a legend...Parker and Ginobili are amazing and Willis can throw it down...I am bitter the Lakers lost but I have been saying it all year long, either the Spurs or Lakers will win and now I guess it is the Spurs.

Congrats.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

congrats from a Blazers fan who has been waiting for this day since game 7, June 4th 2000.

Actually, since May 18th, 1991, and May 30th, 1991.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*I second what Hap said.....*

MEGA--JEGA--Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Spurs!!!!!!!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

ive always liked willis since atl days with nique, plastic, n spud
great win guys! i really hope yall go on to win it and remove that * from the short season!

from the whole blazer fans base , [email protected]#@#@!!!!

:yes:


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yup i'm so proud of my spurs! awesome game... i knew that they were gonna win tonight.... awesome game by... of course... duncan and for parker too!


----------



## SpursDuncanMVP1421 (Apr 24, 2003)

It's such a beautiful day in my life!

Duncan proved, once again, why he deserved the honors of MVP! He embarassed Horry and put on a clinic last night!

I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*way to go San Antonio!*

Congratulations! The win was well deserved and I am pulling for you to go all the way! :dpepper:


----------



## gonejay (Jun 11, 2002)

*congrats!!!*

Big ups on a well deserved win!!!! Good luck on rest of your games!!!!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Congrats Spurs!

They deserve it. And have a huge chance to win this year. And their future is bright, this team deserve all the props.:yes:


----------

